# cycling 30 gal



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you think this would work? I had a buddy come over and he said i'd need more than that just to cycle the 30 gal tank. I thought two huge apple snail (carry over from a 20 gal tank that recently cracked) and an old xp3 filter with its old filter media would do fine. I am not in a rush to get any fishes soon, i'd probably wait one more month before getting some caribes.......


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Can I get a full name on the filter? How many gallons is it good for?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

apple snails wont do,get some danios or some goldfish to help cycle the tank :nod:

and your xp3 should be fine


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> apple snails wont do,get some danios or some goldfish to help cycle the tank :nod:
> 
> and your xp3 should be fine


 Yeh, the Xp3 will do fine, might wanna get some Goldfish tho.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

just snails wont work.... they might cycle it but your P's will exceed the bioload of the tank and cause a mini cycle


----------



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

thanks, so how many feeders for a 30gal?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

8 would be good... depends how big they are


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

pygocentres said:


> thanks, so how many feeders for a 30gal?


 i would get some danios,they are just as cheap as feeder fish...and the good thing about them is they arent as diseased


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Can I get a full name on the filter? How many gallons is it good for?


Aquarium Pharmaceuticals, Rena Filstar xp3 has a 350gph flow rate which claims to handle aquariums up to 175 gallons.



centres said:


> thanks, so how many feeders for a 30gal?


Depends on the future residents for that 30 gallon. You want to match the expected bio-load the future fish will create. With that said, what kind(s) of fish will be housed in it?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get a full name on the filter? How many gallons is it good for?
> ...


 the xp3 cannot handle a 175 gallon!! thats just advertised.. its not right


----------



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

then how much can xp3 handle?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

pygocentres said:


> then how much can xp3 handle?


I would say the xp3 could filter a 80 US gallon tank with no problems. The large canister holds 2 gallons of water which can contain a greater amount of filter media.



shutter13 said:


> smithgrind_who said:
> 
> 
> > Puddjuice said:
> ...


I never stated that number was from my experience or from using the xp3 in an tank. Aquarium Pharmaceuticals posted that number since they produced it.


----------

